# What stem for my touring bike build???



## sc10pc (Dec 3, 2013)

I will be biking across America next summer, and am working on building up my touring bike. I will be getting either the tout terrain grand route size 58.5cm or the 59cm Gunnar grand disc for this tour. My question is what size stem will I need and what rise will I want for the touring bike?I'm 6'3" and my inseam is 34 - 34 1/2. What stem are you guys using? And also can I run a mtb stem on a touring bike with a drop bar? Thanks guys
chris


----------



## jcaino (May 26, 2007)

Yea, you can run an MTB stem. I've been using a 31.8 MTN stem on my Straggler because it was just what I had on hand. As for the stem size -what are you running on your current bike(s)?


----------



## albeant (Feb 24, 2004)

As for stem length, you'll probably only settle on that after some experimentation, but IMO 90mm is a good starting point for a road touring bike, where you want to be a little more upright than on a typical go-fast bike.

BTW, I've been using an NVO height-adjustable stem on tour, and recommend it. It uses an oversized steerer clamp along with a slotted steerer shim, so raising and lowering the stem can be done in a few seconds. During really long days on tour, I might adjust the stem height once or twice, just to change my position. I've even done it while riding, but don't really recommend it.

The other advantage to the NVO setup is that it allows you to remove the stem quickly for travel without losing headset adjustment. That, and it makes it more palatable to ride the bike around with a full-length steerer. (At some point, I always regret cutting steerers on touring bikes.)

Sounds like a great trip!


----------



## senor_mikey (Apr 25, 2009)

both of the bike sizes you mention seem too small for you to me. I'm ~6' tall with a 32" inseam and I ride a 59cm touring bike. Generally people get touring bikes that are little taller than a racing bike. 

And the stem length really depends on the top tube length and handlebar you choose. Handlebars have a reaches that vary from 75 to 105 mm. 

It's best to measure your existing bike from saddle nose to stem clamp and see what you are riding now if it's comfortable. Then compare that to the top tube length of the new bike and see how long of a stem you need.

mike


----------

